# Old Pluto devil bottle



## Jfleming (May 27, 2020)

Would like know more about this Pluto devil bottle possibly dating and or value thanks in advance guys j fleming.


----------



## willong (May 27, 2020)

Jfleming said:


> Would like know more about this Pluto devil bottle possibly dating and or value thanks in advance guys j fleming.



It's a commonly found bottle, so don't get your hope set too high on value.

For more information, these websites should get you started:



			Account Suspended
		










						Pluto Water - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

Devilishly common.


----------



## nhpharm (May 27, 2020)

Haha I like that response.  I don't bring them home any more because no one would buy them eve at $1 each.  I though it would be cool to cut a bunch of the bases off and make a leaded window or something with them but just don't have the time to do all the projects I think of!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Haha I like that response.  I don't bring them home any more because no one would buy them eve at $1 each.  I though it would be cool to cut a bunch of the bases off and make a leaded window or something with them but just don't have the time to do all the projects I think of!


I am thinking drinking glasses. Bottoms up!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## count_8809 (May 27, 2020)

Jfleming said:


> Would like know more about this Pluto devil bottle possibly dating and or value thanks in advance guys j fleming.





Jfleming said:


> Would like know more about this Pluto devil bottle possibly dating and or value thanks in advance guys j fleming.


E-Bay had a bid for $12.00 a couple of months, the bottle I have has a 10 on bottom.


----------



## Jfleming (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the reply 's


----------



## embe (May 29, 2020)

Embossing is strong in the 1st post (on my monitor) might make it a bit more desirable.


----------

